# Network Error



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The incoming request tone sounds. Anticipation! Excitement!
But, when I tap to accept, a notification message displays, "Network Error".
%^*%%^#() application! %^*%%^#() Uber! But, there's still time, maybe, just maybe.
Tap OK and try again, but same thing happens, "Network Error".
I may keep trying, hoping for a different result, until the timer finally runs out 

How much did I just lose? It does not seem to matter if I am in a great communications area, getting 4-bars.

And there are a few variations. I may tap to accept a request and the display cycles back to the "Online" screen as if the request never happened. Or the request disappears before 15 seconds elapses. No cancellation message. Nothing.

Do you feel that this seems to be happening more recently? Do you think this decreases my acceptance percentage? Is complaining to Uber worthwhile? *Any suggestions how to decrease the frequency or better deal?*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> The incoming request tone sounds. Anticipation! Excitement!
> But, when I tap to accept, a notification message displays, "Network Error".
> %^*%%^#() application! %^*%%^#() Uber! But, there's still time, maybe, just maybe.
> Tap OK and try again, but same thing happens, "Network Error".
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY " !


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Your acceptance percentage will drop because it timed out.
Be sure to turn off Wi-Fi. I had the same problems when I started driving, and when I turned off Wi-Fi, I rarely get that problem anymore.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Maven said:


> The incoming request tone sounds. Anticipation! Excitement!
> But, when I tap to accept, a notification message displays, "Network Error".
> %^*%%^#() application! %^*%%^#() Uber! But, there's still time, maybe, just maybe.
> Tap OK and try again, but same thing happens, "Network Error".
> ...


Yes it is happening more recently. Yes it decreases your acceptance rate.No , complaining is not worthwhile., Only suggestion to decrease the frequency. Delete App and quit.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

DocT said:


> ...Be sure to turn off Wi-Fi...


Good suggestion! WiFi is often more trouble than it is worth.

The only time that I find WiFi useful while Ubering is in areas with poor cellular reception (0-1 bars). I get various problems starting/ending a trip. Sometimes, I can get a decent WiFi signal and start/end the trip. Otherwise, I must drive to a better cellular signal.


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I have gotten way too many network errors in the past week. It usually happens when I am dropping off out of my service area.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I located *Uber's Official suggestions *for "Network Error", both iPhone and Android
https://help.uber.com/h/0438aee6-bdd0-485a-a523-5e5d49493cec
Basically, go to Settings and ...
1. Turn off WiFi, Bluetooth, Airplane mode
2. Turn on Cellular Data
3. If nothing else works, Restart
I'll add (4) Relogin to your Uber Driver Account


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

For example. If your WiFi is on and you are driving away from your home network and you get a request it likely won't complete acceptance because your WiFi signal is degrading as you drive away, all the while you're phone is negotiating a hand off to cellular. 

Happened to me yesterday. I scrambled to shut off WiFi and was able to finally accept. Even after the network error pop up.

Same thing with mcdonalds and various places that offer free WiFi.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Maven said:


> The incoming request tone sounds. Anticipation! Excitement!
> But, when I tap to accept, a notification message displays, "Network Error".
> %^*%%^#() application! %^*%%^#() Uber! But, there's still time, maybe, just maybe.
> Tap OK and try again, but same thing happens, "Network Error".
> ...


This has happened to me. Don't expect Uber to care that you lost money... You'd think they would give you the $3.75 as a courtesy for their technical issues.

I will say that when the screen goes back "online" like nothing happened, I sometimes think the passenger requested and cancelled almost simultaneously. If they wait a few seconds after requesting to cancel, you get that cancellation sound but sometimes when they are super fast, the ping seems to just go away, but that's just my theory.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've gotten it two ways.

One is as you've described where I accepted but nothing happened. I didn't get a network error, but I didn't get a ride either. I think that was a pax just canceling because they realized I was right around the corner and they weren't ready. I had that one yesterday.

The "network error has occurred" messages I used to get were with stacked pings, before I realized I had to _accept_ them. That was just a newbie mistake on my part, and the newer stacked ping notification is more difficult to mess up.


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

These problems started happening around the time that Quest was introduced.
If you can't meet the Acceptance rate for Quest, you don't get any bonus.
If you get "Network Error" a few times, your Acceptance rate can be socked.
If that only happened to 20% of the people trying for Quest, it would mean
that Uber got a lot more people driving, but didn't have to pay their bonus.

Uber is a technology company.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tirebiter said:


> These problems started happening around the time that Quest was introduced. If you can't meet the Acceptance rate for Quest, you don't get any bonus. If you get "Network Error" a few times, your Acceptance rate can be socked. If that only happened to 20% of the people trying for Quest, it would mean that Uber got a lot more people driving, but didn't have to pay their bonus.


Do you mean a Quest program in cities with uberPOOL, described https://uberpeople.net/threads/introducing-quests-a-new-way-to-scam-drivers.119297/...or are you referring to Uberquest?


----------

